
Show HN: Generate a Pretty Color Scale - lecarore
https://color-range-generator.netlify.app/
======
lecarore
This is just a tool i came up with when needing to show progress via color in
another project. It lets you experiment with two colors and generate
intermediary colors. Absolutely nothing revolutionary. I just thought this
might be of some use to some of you when working on maps or some progress
indicator

